# App pour la photo !



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2009)

Avis aux pro des Applications photo de l'iPhone !
Existe-t-il une App pour prendre des photos en touchant toute la surface de l'écran tactile ?
Quelles sont les App photos les plus pratiques et utiles pour l'iPhone ??

Merci d'avance
Vince


----------



## ced68 (24 Juillet 2009)

Ya une App qui est très bien! Elle s'appelle Appareil Photo et est éditée par ... Apple 

Ok ok je sors


----------



## Gwen (25 Juillet 2009)

Oui, il y en a même plusieurs qui peuvent prendre des photos en touchant n'importe ou sur l'écran, je n'ai pas les noms en tête, mais en regardant la catégorie photo tu devrais trouver.

J'ai le souvenir d'une application pour faire des autoportraits qui avaient cette fonctionnalité.


----------



## nicolasf (26 Juillet 2009)

Elle n'est pas faite pour ça à la base, mais l'appli n°1 sur l'App Store français à ce jour, Camera Zoom, a une fonction de ce type.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2009)

Il y a également Camera Genius qui propose cette option.


----------

